# ganzen <td></td> tag verlinken



## cameeel (3. Dezember 2004)

ist es in html irgendwie möglich einen GANZEN <td> tag zu verlinken?
also nicht nur den text der darin steht sondern z.b. auch die hintergrundfarbe diese <td> tags zu verlinken?`?

thx schonmal,
Mfg
cAm3eel


----------



## Consti (3. Dezember 2004)

Du könntest das Problem lösen, indem du den Text mit PS auf die Hintergrundfarbe schreibst, dass ganze dann als Bild speicherst und schliesslich das Bild in den HTMl Code einbindest.
Und um das Bild machst du dann einfach den Link!

Man könnte es auch so machen:
Du schreibst den Text der sichtbar sein soll in Weiss z.B. auf den Schwarzen Hintergrund.
Wenn du nun den Rest der Zelle mit schwarzen Text füllst, und du dann alles verlinkst, dann geht es auch!
Da müsstest du dann aber mit CSS-Klassen arbeiten - sollte aber nicht soo schwer sein 

Ist zwar nicht sehr elegant, aber ich glaube, eine andere möglichkeit gibt es auch nicht - wobei ich die Methode mit dem Bild besser finde - das andere ist nur so eine "Notlösung"


----------



## kle-ben (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi probier mal folgendes:

```
<tr onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='red';"
	 onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='green';"
```
Müsste, so hoff ich doch, funktionieren.
Gruß Benny


----------



## xxenon (3. Dezember 2004)

Einfach einen Link in die Tabellenzelle und mit CSS 'display' auf 'block' setzen.

HTH xxenon


----------



## Gumbo (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich schließe mich xxenons Meinung an und schlage auch eine Lösung mit CSS anstatt eines Scriptes an.


----------



## HUBBLE (4. Dezember 2004)

Mmh, ich glaube nicht, dass er die Hintergrundfarbe verändern will, sondern nur die komplette Zelle als Link.
So könnte man das realisieren, sodass der User nicht merkt, dass es eigentlich kein klassischer Link ist:

<TD STYLE="cursor:hand" ONCLICK="location='link.html'">Der Inhalt</TD>


----------



## cameeel (4. Dezember 2004)

ja ich meinte sowas wie HUBBLE geschrieben hat.. (bin mir noch net sicher muss es erst kurz ausprobieren...   )
danke auf jeden fall für die ganzen antworten...

Mfg
cAm3eel


----------



## cameeel (4. Dezember 2004)

so habs ausprobiert 
danke @ HUBBLE genau sowas hab ich gescuht ^^


Mfg
cAm3eel


----------



## Gumbo (4. Dezember 2004)

Und was sollen die Benutzer machen, die die JavaScript Unterstützung deaktiviert haben? Nimm lieber eine CSS Lösung, die ist plattformunabhängiger.


----------



## xxenon (4. Dezember 2004)

HUBBLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mmh, ich glaube nicht, dass er die Hintergrundfarbe verändern will, sondern nur die komplette Zelle als Link.




Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden, denn mit display:block füllt der Link die ganze Zeile aus und das kann man unter Umständen dazu benutzen, die Hintergrundfarbe zu ändern.

Abgesehen davon bedeutet es, dass die ganze Tabellenzelle als Link fungiert.


MfG.  xxenon


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann nur davon abraten, Links pauschal die display-Eigenschaft "block" zu geben.
Es gibt Browser, in welchen die Links dann nicht mehr funktionieren.


Übrigens:
Mozilla bspw. interpretiert :hover nicht nur in Links


----------



## cameeel (4. Dezember 2004)

habt recht es funktioniert in mie, opera nur in mozilla (firefox) nicht, oder liegts vllt an einstellungen, muss mal gucken  
könnts euch ja mal angucken... http://harley-bikerin.de/philipp/
mein domain den ich (hoffentlich) bald registrier ist dann philipp-langer.net )

trotzdem danke, in den anderen browsern funktionierts jetzt auf jeden fall mal, außerdem hab ich das menü quasi 2x auf der hp 
oben mit dem cursor:hand und links mit ganz normalen links....

Mfg


----------



## saschaf (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi 

Schau mal hier rein. Da ist auch ein kleines Beispiel dabei.

@Sven Mintel:

Bei welchen Browsern funktionieren die Links mit display den nicht mehr? Muss wohl was exotisches sein.


----------



## Gumbo (6. Dezember 2004)

> Um eine korrekte darstellung meiner Homepage zu erhalten, wählen Sie bitte den Browser, mit dem Sie meine Seite betreten wollen.
> Wählen Sie Firefox wenn Sie meine Seite mit "Mozilla" oder "Netscape" betreten möchten..
> —.:: P H I L I P P - L A N G E R . D E . V U ::.


Eigendlich nicht viel besser als einer dieser vielen Browserweichen. Webseiten sollten nicht für irgendwelche Browser optimiert sein, sondern für alle zugänglich sein.


----------



## cameeel (6. Dezember 2004)

ja nur das man die browserweichen umgehen kann, weil man in manchen browsern einstellen kann das er sich als ein anderen ausgeben soll....
 aber so ist die homepage ja für alle (die verbreitesten) verfügbar, und wenn jemand einen anderen hat sind das sicher nur wenige und ein sooo großer unterschied wird man sicher nicht festellen !?


----------

